# EVGA GeForce GT 640 2 GB



## Van-Helsing1 (23. Januar 2013)

hoi hoi die runde
wie der titel schon sagt geht es um die EVGA GeForce GT 640 2 GB

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/GeForce_GT_640_2_GB/1012935/?

und würde gern eine zweite davon einbauen in das board

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/?cat=Specifications

und ja ich weiss das das nicht gerade sinnvoll ist aber geht aus preistechnischen gründen leider nicht anders


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2013)

Und wo ist jetzt die Frage?  Bau sie halt ein, wenn du willst.^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2013)

Das wird nix bringen, die GT 640 unterstützt kein SLI meines Wissens. Es kam wohl noch keiner auf die Idee 2 reine Multimedia-Grafikkarten zusammenzuschalten.
Mein Tipp: Ab 95,- bekommst du schon eine HD 7770. Die ist sehr viel besser als die GT 640.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt die Frage?  Bau sie halt ein, wenn du willst.^^



Es geht um SLI. Das unterstützt die GT 640 nicht.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (23. Januar 2013)

naja das ich se einbauen kann theoretisch weiss ich nur ob se dann auch zusammen aarbeiten weil durch rumgoogeln müssen die durch ne brücke miteinander verbunden werden


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2013)

Vergiss es. Die GT 640 unterstützt kein SLI (2 Grafikkarten die zusammenarbeiten und per 'SLI-Brücke' verbunden werden). Das geht erst ab GTX 650 (Ti) soweit ich weiß. Kauf dir eine HD 7770 oder falls du die alte noch für 40,- wegebkomsmt eine HD 7850.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (23. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Es geht um SLI. Das unterstützt die GT 640 nicht.


 ok danke aber wieso ist die HD 7770 besser als die gt640 auch wenns vllt hier einigen klar ist so ganz viel ahnung hab ich mit dem thema noch nicht


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2013)

Schau dir einfach mal diesen Testbericht an. Sie ist deutlich besser, selbst die viel günstigere HD 7750 ist besser. Zum Spielen würde ich aber mindestens die HD 7770 nehmen.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (23. Januar 2013)

hmm ok mal schauen vllt reicht ja eine von der hd 7770 aus weil bei wow-mop kommt die gt640 schon an ihre grenzen

cpu: amd fx-6100
mainboard: asrock 970 extreme 3
ram: 2x 4gb kingston 1333
grafik: geforce gt 640

beim leveln in mop im schnitt 25 fps einstellungen alles auf ultra (bis auf schatten die ganz low (mag keine schatten^^))


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2013)

Naja - mit zwei 640er wäre es selbst wenn es ginge wohl auch nicht besser geworden, wenn die 7770 fast zweimal so schnell ist. 
Meine Schwester hat übrigens eine 7770 verbaut. Dort läuft Wow gut. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass sie keine Raids spielt. Also keine Ahnung, ob es da auch gut läuft.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (23. Januar 2013)

naja doppelt so schnell weiss nicht die gt640 hat 901 mhz und die hd7770 ca 1250 MHz


----------



## Xidish (24. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> SLI  Das geht erst ab GTX 650 (Ti) soweit ich weiß.


Ähm, ich meine SLI wurde schon vor langer Zeit eingeführt, nicht erst seit kurzem. 

bei GeForce ...



> Folgende Grafikchips unterstützen SLI:
> 
> GeForce 6150
> GeForce 6200-Serie (nur als Slave-Karte)
> ...


-> Quelle

Dazu gibt es noch Karten die durch 2 GPUs bereits im SLI Modus laufen.

Ach und ein Intel Chipsatz kann auch im SLI Modus benutzt werden (muss aber erst freigeschaltet werden).


greets


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2013)

Van-Helsing1 schrieb:


> naja doppelt so schnell weiss nicht die gt640 hat 901 mhz und die hd7770 ca 1250 MHz



MHz allein sagen erstmal recht wenig aus, über die Schnelligkeit einer Grafikkarte. Da fließen sehr viel mehr Dinge mit ein, wie Anzahl und Beschaffenheit der Shader, Bitbreite des Speicherinterfaces sowie überhaupt der verbaute Speicher. Davon abgesehen siehst du ja in den Benchmarks, welche von Blut und Donner verlinkt wurden, dass eine 7770 schon annährend zweimal so schnell wie eine 640 ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ähm, ich meine SLI wurde schon vor langer Zeit eingeführt, nicht erst seit kurzem.
> 
> bei GeForce ...
> 
> ...



Schön. Aber siehst du auf irgendeienem Bild einer GT 640 einen Anschluss für eine SLI Bridge? Das wir erst bei der Mittelklasse verbaut, im Einstiegsegment macht SLI auch gar keinen Sinn!

Außerdem ist mir bewusst das ältere Karten das auch unterstützen, aber wie gesagt erst ab der Mittelklasse! Meine 9600 GT hatte auch nen Anschluss für ne SLI-Bridge, meine GTX 460 auch.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (24. Januar 2013)

ok hmm und wie siehts mit der aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/HD7770-2GD5/1007380/?


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2013)

Viel zu teuer. Für eine 7770 solltest du nicht mehr als 100 Euro bezahlen. Für 150 Euro solltest du ja schon fast eine 7850 bekommen, die ist dann nochmal deutlich schneller.

http://geizhals.at/de/751987

Nochmal zum Thema SLI: das ist nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet, aber kann man SLI nicht auch ohne Brücke betreiben, wenn es das Board unterstützt und gab es da nicht sogar nen Patch, mit dem man nicht SLI-fähige Boards SLI-fähig machen kann?
Ich meine, da mal was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (24. Januar 2013)

grad gegoogelt und onkel googel spuckt aus das es mittlerweile auch ohne brücke geht und dann der treiber das regelt aber mit brücke is schneller ist ca 14fps mehr als ohne brücke


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2013)

Mir erschließt sich trotzdem nicht der Sinn eines SLI mit 2 Multimediagrafikkarten, aus "nicht spielbar" wird dann "immernoch nicht spielbar mit doppeltem Stromverbrauch" oder was?


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (24. Januar 2013)

nene bin auf der suche nach ner ersatzkarte die find ich ganz nett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin aber auch für andere vorschläge offen preisspanne bis zu hmmm 190&#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2013)

Dann würd ich die nehmen:

http://geizhals.at/de/751982

Mit der kannste aktuell alles zocken.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann würd ich die nehmen:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/de/751982
> 
> Mit der kannste aktuell alles zocken.



Ja. Die wäre perfekt. qft


----------

